# I need your votes



## SVFHAY (Dec 5, 2008)

My oldest daughter is in her first year of college, and it turns out this is a rather expensive endeavor. She has received some partial scholarship help and in addition to helping me during the harvest she worked a summer job and now works at Dollar general on weekends all the while making the dean's list the first semester. Making me proud.

So now she entered a Nationwide essay contest and made the top 10 finalists. They award scholarship funds to the winner who is selected by the online voting and I was hoping you folks could check it out and if you like what you see, give her a vote.

She is listed as Kady L, going to Juniata college. Thanks!

https://slickdeals.net/students/


----------



## SVFHAY (Dec 5, 2008)

Here she is loading bundles. And they tell me you can vote daily.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

How can you not like a frugal woman essay.

I made it easy for everyone on here to vote for Kady L on a daily basis.....this topic and link has been pinned temporarily to the Chit Chat Forum. So no one has to dig through threads to vote you just click the Chit Chat Forum and the thread is pinned at the very top. Good Luck to Kady L and to you SVF.

The voting runs through March 4.

You can vote once a day.

Regards, Mike


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

Do we have to join slickdeals for our vote to count?


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

IHCman said:


> Do we have to join slickdeals for our vote to count?


I think so, but I just immediately put them into spam so as not to have to deal with the emails.

Regards, Mike


----------



## SVFHAY (Dec 5, 2008)

Yes you have to sign up but my wife, the frugal one, assures me that they will NOT spam you. It is her favorite site on the net and says it saves us all kind of money. I don't know about that but I signed up a couple days back and haven't got anything yet.

Thanks for setting this up Mike.


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

I signed up, so i voted.


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

I signed up and voted too. I like saving money as well so it’s a win for all of us!


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

I did not sign up for Slickdeals, when I voted my Google account came up, and it automatically linked me to my Google account. And accepted my vote. The whole thing took about 15 seconds after I clicked on the link


----------



## OhioHay (Jun 4, 2008)

Voted. Best of luck!


----------



## RockyHill (Apr 24, 2013)

Voted yesterday and again today. I also posted a link on facebook asking my friends to vote too.

Shelia


----------



## Aaroncboo (Sep 21, 2014)

You got it buddy


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

Done.


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

You got it. Best of luck to her!


----------



## 6125 (Sep 14, 2009)

I voted, even though she's driving a blue tractor.....

She picks up and stacks bundles well. Sure she doesn't want to transfer to a school on the eastern part of the state?

Best of luck to her.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Done.


----------



## SVFHAY (Dec 5, 2008)

6125 said:


> I voted, even though she's driving a blue tractor.....
> 
> She picks up and stacks bundles well. Sure she doesn't want to transfer to a school on the eastern part of the state?
> 
> Best of luck to her.


I don't think color would make a difference to her but she inherited allergies from her mother so if you want her to be productive you'll have to get her a cab. She was considering Susquehanna U, I guess that's still a distance from you. She and her mother visited there, they thought they really put the "liberal" in liberal arts though.


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

Question about that pic SVFHAY. Is she loading bundles with a long squeeze?


----------



## 6125 (Sep 14, 2009)

SVFHAY said:


> I don't think color would make a difference to her but she inherited allergies from her mother so if you want her to be productive you'll have to get her a cab. She was considering Susquehanna U, I guess that's still a distance from you. She and her mother visited there, they thought they really put the "liberal" in liberal arts though.


The further east you go, the more "liberal" it's gonna get, sadly. You should be proud. My daughter barely can drive a tractor, let alone handle bundles with a loader.


----------



## SVFHAY (Dec 5, 2008)

paoutdoorsman said:


> Question about that pic SVFHAY. Is she loading bundles with a long squeeze?


yes, we've almost always used one for field loading. It doesn't take as much finesse by the operator as it does to get Spears or forks at the correct spot and 2 layers of bundles ride with minimal tie down. We won't use any on that pictured wagon of 9 bundles.


----------



## SVFHAY (Dec 5, 2008)

6125 said:


> The further east you go, the more "liberal" it's gonna get, sadly. You should be proud. My daughter barely can drive a tractor, let alone handle bundles with a loader.


Give her time, she's gonna bless you in some way but it may not be how you expect.


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

Voted again.

That squeeze seems like it would be so much easier than pallet forks or a bale spear. Both of which were a little challenging for me last year. Do you also offload and stack in storage with that squeeze?

This just popped up for sale and I was considering trying to pick it up to make things easier this year. But your style squeeze would support the bundles more fully I bet. Do you recognize it? I has a mix of big and small Marcrest hooks on it, but didn't see an actual model or manufacture tag on it anywhere.


----------



## SVFHAY (Dec 5, 2008)

That looks like an early Marcrest with Deere 640 loader brackets that someone added later hooks to. It should work fine but I'd rather have one with all big hooks.

I unload with a squeeze about 1/3 of the time. Very simple, getting between bundles isn't a problem. The rest of the time it's done with a homemade grab like you pictured, either driving on semi-trailer or reaching over from both ends with tele.


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

I'll have to look and see if there would be clearance to add the bigger/later hooks in those 10 spots with the smaller hooks. Any other drawbacks to it?

Did you build that squeeze?


----------



## SVFHAY (Dec 5, 2008)

Yeah I built the squeeze. With the big hooks there may be a case of less is more. One problem of the early Marcrest with lots of small hooks is that in a situation where there is no stack to hold bundle steady or if you are grabbing one that is on top of others the hooks tend to push the bundle away instead of fully entering it. Then you may successfully pick it up but drop it as you move because just the tips are engaged.

When I built mine I did a row of 4 12" spears on bottom and then used 8 Steffen hooks, this way I have 12 points of contact but can insert them in 2 stages. I can grab 2 bundles at once, but probably will add 2 to 4 hooks some day.

This one your looking at may work fine as is, you may even be able to remove a few small hooks.


----------



## SVFHAY (Dec 5, 2008)

Well, thanks for the help everyone. We fell a little short but being my first social media campaign I probably have somethings to learn. All is not lost though, they score essays by points to get the top 10 and then the voting winner gets 10 additional points. The top 4 total scores will get some scholarship help so she still has a shot. Thanks again to the hay talk community!


----------

